# Shark Frenzy at the Dike



## tladams123 (Mar 22, 2011)

Me and a buddy went to East bay looking for some trout action, but didn't have a whole lotta luck. Water was a little off color, but we managed to put a couple specks and a handful of sandies in the boat. Headed back towards the Dike and the water looked a lot better. Found some birds working and thought we were gonna whack some trout, but it was the largest school of black tips I've ever seen. At one point I thought they were gonna jump in the boat, they were sure jumping and hitting the side of the boat. Sorry for the crappy phone video, and it doesn't do justice to the numbers of sharks that were out there.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------

